# North Side pet store ADELAIDE



## MAZE05 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey guys, in a nother thread i said im buying two bredlis in the near future, wondering if people have had any experience with North Side pet store in adelaide.

any good comments left here, but any negatice ones can they please be sent to me in personal message.

cheers


----------



## Rocket (Nov 23, 2009)

Northside, in my opinion, has shown amazing growth in both knowledge and their capacity and potential to keep a rather large variety of reptiles in suitable conditions. They did have a rocky start and many people I know will not deal with them. They offer extreme variety in the species they sell however the well known 'pet shop pricing' reputation still applies with them.

Simply because the business was not always of a standard many people did NOT agree with, does not mean they have improved. Every time I go in there for a look, all the animals (reptiles, birds, dogs, cats, fish and insects) are all in immaculate enclosures of adequate size.


----------



## MAZE05 (Nov 23, 2009)

what do you mean by "pet shop pricing"?


----------



## Jarden (Nov 23, 2009)

Pet shops are too exspensive. A pet shop i go to to get rats somtimes have yearling antaresias and they are still feeding them pinky mice i mean the snakes still look like hatchys lol

You can buy quality animals for half the price from a private breeder


----------



## Bec137 (Nov 23, 2009)

MAZE05 said:


> Hey guys, in a nother thread i said im buying two bredlis in the near future, wondering if people have had any experience with North Side pet store in adelaide.
> 
> any good comments left here, but any negatice ones can they please be sent to me in personal message.
> 
> cheers



seriously, for ur own sake, walk 5 mins up the road to scales and tails and buy one from gavin. most of the snakes from northside are urs animals are are mass bred and sold dirt cheap to shops who then charge a fortune for them. scales and tails breed their own animals and have done for god knows how many years, but a bloody long time. and if u have any after sale problems they can help you with that.

i had a prob with my MD not eating, i went to northside and they seemed to think it was coz the snake just was too stupid to know the food was infront of it, so they suggested putting my 5ft snake in a shoebox so it couldnt get away from the food. smart huh? *rolls eyes*

then i went up to scales and tails and spoke to gavin, had him probed coz reptile city never sold him to me with a sex. he told me hes not eating coz its breeding season n hes breeding age n told me how to fix my temp problems etc to get him eating.

pet shops have no idea. noone who has half a brain about this reptile thing buys them from pet shops. 

go to scales and tails and tell them u were planning on getting one from northside lol.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 23, 2009)

yeah go to scales and tails there more well known and as stated breed there own stock. will be cheaper and will give out valid info and correct info for you animals needs and you will be in a better place of mind knowing every question or problem there will be someone willing to help.


----------



## snowysuzy (Nov 23, 2009)

i agree with the above post..go straight to scails and tails. the guys down there know there stuff..i have bought mine from there and all my mates go there. best in the business and what else can i say the guy is snake nerd that knows his stuff.


----------



## RELLIK81 (Nov 23, 2009)

i got my male olive from scails and tails 7 yrs ago and am very happy with it.....they know their stuff....i havent delt with northside personaly but have heard good and bad about them.....
i dont deal with them purely because of their price on food etc and i can get better quality food and equipment elsewhere...
another shop i recommend besides scails and tails are Gully reptile Centa...also reptile city i have heard are awesome


----------



## Bec137 (Nov 23, 2009)

RELLIK81 said:


> another shop i recommend besides scails and tails are Gully reptile Centa...also reptile city i have heard are awesome



reptile city are very good too. gully reptile centa are the best i reckon as far as price on supplies, lights, fittings, food etc. animal prices arent too bad either. its just a pain in the *** to find lol.


----------



## ceramics4herps (Nov 23, 2009)

Bec137 said:


> reptile city are very good too. gully reptile centa are the best i reckon as far as price on supplies, lights, fittings, food etc. animal prices arent too bad either. its just a pain in the *** to find lol.


 

Yep go to the Gully, go see Nigel,Paul or Andrew top blokes !!!


----------



## gavinator (Nov 23, 2009)

Adelaide Scales and Tails owned and operated by Gavin Foreman highly recommended


----------



## bfg23 (Nov 23, 2009)

I prefer Gully Reptile Centa to scails and tails.

Every time I go to S&T, it seems like a massive inconvenience I am putting on them by asking for some advice.
Absolutely stunning Perenties they have there though.


----------



## MAZE05 (Nov 23, 2009)

we've decided to go through gully reptile centre, were we are getting a good deal on two bredli, and a decent size flat pack vivarium


----------



## MAZE05 (Nov 23, 2009)

and BFG23, what you just said is our reasoning behind not going there, and they always seem like there above us because we ask for advice.


----------



## bfg23 (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah the guys at Gully are awesome. Every time I go down there I get stuck chatting for ages.
Did you see the baby frilly down there? Adorable.

Make sure you ask to see all the babies when you get your pair because sometimes they get a few hypo's in the clutch and sell them for the same price as normal bredli's.

Yeah, I wont go too much more into my dislike for S&T. I have been in there several times all with the same outcome.


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Nov 23, 2009)

What annoysme is being treated like an idiot when you ask a question. I don't need to go through 20 min of moronic treatment to get 3 minutes of advice. I only go there now to get lights for my viv as he has great prices and they last for ages.
I really don't care much for Northside, they still sell sick animals and I'd rather know where they come from than get something that is going to cost a fortune in vet fees


----------



## MAZE05 (Nov 23, 2009)

cosmicwolf4 said:


> What annoysme is being treated like an idiot when you ask a question. I don't need to go through 20 min of moronic treatment to get 3 minutes of advice. I only go there now to get lights for my viv as he has great prices and they last for ages.
> I really don't care much for Northside, they still sell sick animals and I'd rather know where they come from than get something that is going to cost a fortune in vet fees




who is this cosmicwolf?

and nah i didnt see the frill neck lizard, i only went there with my girlfriend to look at the baby snakes they had, and he showed us a couple more bredli he has out the back .awesome service there. even when i didnt buy our first snake from there, we still brought it in and he gave us advice.


----------



## bfg23 (Nov 23, 2009)

I wonder how many times I have walked past a fellow APS member at the Gully shop without knowing. 
I am in there almost 3 times a week.


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Nov 23, 2009)

S&T treats customers like idiots, but he has great lights and good prices for them. I went there a while ago to get some advice and he spoke to me like I was a complete tool. I just don't ask him anymore. 
Be very wary of Northside, They do have clean cages etc, but I've heard AND seen so many sick animals coming from there and I just won't buy from them for that reason.


----------



## gavinator (Nov 23, 2009)

i have only good things to say about Gavin from Scales and Tails

if you are after advice from someone that is VERY VERY experienced Breeder and Keeper of 280+ pythons and prepared to share his knowledge with you a stranger, cant complain about that


----------



## MAZE05 (Nov 23, 2009)

i;ve wondered that also bfg23, although im only in there once every few weeks when buying more food. but will be in there a bit this week. sorting out getting the bredli and enclosure


----------



## gavinator (Nov 23, 2009)

when i started my collection i purchased my first viv from the Gully cost me $1000,00 including stand they told me it would suit my BHP, lets just say they wont get my Business again,


----------



## marcmarc (Nov 23, 2009)

I haven't had any problems with Northside, although they are expensive reptiles-wise. S+T do tend to make you feel like you are inconveniencing them when you ask a question although Gavin is very knowledgeable. Reptile city is awesome for advice, the guys in there want to help you with anything. Gully guys seem cool but I haven't really dealt with them. Buy snakes privately, shops charge usually over double what you would pay from APS members.


----------



## RELLIK81 (Nov 23, 2009)

i go in there nearly every week...usualy on fridays or saturdays.....usualy getting food but have recently been getting supplys to get my woma enclosures up and running


----------



## MAZE05 (Nov 23, 2009)

we would buy privately, but unsure of anyone who is selling bredli's at the moment, if you know of anyone send me a pm and we can go from there. cheers.


----------



## levis04 (Nov 23, 2009)

Buy off a local breeder you always win with the price and quality everytime.


----------



## MAZE05 (Nov 23, 2009)

i've started a new thread, asking for anyone with bredli in sa. to get in contact with me. because there wasnt any in the for sale section on the site


----------



## levis04 (Nov 23, 2009)

The thing with S&T is they only care if they make a sale they can be extreemly rude at times.


----------



## Dipcdame (Nov 23, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> I wonder how many times I have walked past a fellow APS member at the Gully shop without knowing.
> I am in there almost 3 times a week.



Maybe when any of us goes in there, we should wear a badge with APS on it!!!!!!! Would be good to meet up with any aps members there!!!!!


----------



## bfg23 (Nov 23, 2009)

gavinator said:


> i have only good things to say about Gavin from Scales and Tails
> 
> if you are after advice from someone that is VERY VERY experienced Breeder and Keeper of 280+ pythons and prepared to share his knowledge with you a stranger, cant complain about that



To be honest with you, I have never spoken with Gavin, only the witch that must be his wife.
Gavin is obviously very knowledgeable, I just don't like being spoken to like I am from SCOSA when I ask a simple question.

I asked in the middle of winter what sort of heating I should supply to a growing Ackie in a four foot glass tank and she told me a 25watt infared globe would be more than enough. 
Sort of gives me reason not to listen to what little advice they do give me.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 23, 2009)

well if your looking for hatchies you could be waiting late december - april till there available though unless your willing to wait that long till they come on the market other wise you will be only getting choises of yearlings at this point in time.


----------



## bfg23 (Nov 23, 2009)

how much are you paying for the pair if you dont mind me asking?
I have been quoted 600 for a pair of bredli, which I though was reasonable.
MAZE you have a pm actually.


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 23, 2009)

I am not at all surprised some of you guys have had rude responses to questions from Scales and Tails. I've kept reptiles for many years, and a member of the SAHG, and a list of other reptile keeping creds (so I'm no fool) and have been treated with contempt by some people who work their while entering friendly conversation and asking questions. I've seen them do it to other customers too, and heard it all before from other users on APS. Seriously Gavin knows his stuff, but when they act like the kings of Herpetology and customers are know nothing commoners barely worthy of their time, they cripple their own reputation and respect in the small world of SA reptile keepers. He doesn't have respect for other reptile stores either, from his own admission. He thinks so much of himself. Then he says rubbish like he'll only buy and sell reptiles form his own bred lines, and some of us had a laugh at the SAHG when it was revealed he certainly does sell reptiles bought from some of us, not of his own bloodlines. Liar. 
For me its Gully Reptile Centre, Reptile City (Jason and Michael are very friendly and know their stuff) or URS.


----------



## bfg23 (Nov 23, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> Maybe when any of us goes in there, we should wear a badge with APS on it!!!!!!! Would be good to meet up with any aps members there!!!!!



You wont miss me. Im a few inches off 7foot tall.


----------



## Troph (Nov 23, 2009)

have you looked at Southern Cross Reptiles site? 
they have some really nice classic bredli for sale at the moment, can't get better reputation than SxR.
imo that is....
also try Herp Trader, done me well in the past.


----------



## MAZE05 (Nov 23, 2009)

was looking at souther cross reptiles, but i thought they were interstate so i didnt bother taking much notice, having another closer look now.

just checked out herp trader. but no bredli's in S.A on there


----------



## Troph (Nov 23, 2009)

yeah SxR in our own back yard, 
Thoes guys are extreamly helpful but have to contact by e-mail.
wicked site helped me heaps


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 23, 2009)

MAZE05 said:


> was looking at souther cross reptiles, but i thought they were interstate so i didnt bother taking much notice, having another closer look now.
> 
> just checked out herp trader. but no bredli's in S.A on there


 
Mate URS have bredlis available at the mo, look up pythons available on that site. I bought one a few weeks back, I'm happy so far with the purchase (beefing up the little one with extra feeds). SXR are also having a sale with bredlis included, look them up


----------



## nabu120 (Nov 23, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> You wont miss me. Im a few inches off 7foot tall.


 

i dunno mate, im in there at least once a week and 6'5, with you saying that ppl might think im you now ha ha

na the gully are top blokes, highly recomended imo


----------



## MAZE05 (Nov 23, 2009)

ozziepythons said:


> Mate URS have bredlis available at the mo, look up pythons available on that site. I bought one a few weeks back, I'm happy so far with the purchase (beefing up the little one with extra feeds). SXR are also having a sale with bredlis included, look them up




have sent SXR an email asking them a few questions. regarding the process and a few other things, if all goes well. may end up buying the reptiles from SXR and getting the vivarium from the gully reptile centre to save a couple hundred.


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 23, 2009)

MAZE05 said:


> have sent SXR an email asking them a few questions. regarding the process and a few other things, if all goes well. may end up buying the reptiles from SXR and getting the vivarium from the gully reptile centre to save a couple hundred.


 
Yeah probably a good idea, they always sell quality animals. I bought a classic bredli few months back from Simon, and the snake is bright like a hypo! They do sell the best. The process goes that if in Adelaide, either Simon or Diane will meet you at a cafe near their place to do the sale (they don't do sales from SXR 'headquaters'). They also request a deposit for the specimen, just a formality. I suggest going to the 'pick-a-python' section and choosing the bredli your after, and a yearling at that. I'd also suggest looking around for a bargain enclosure that is top quality too, like from Reptile City. Don't pay too much mate!


----------

